# Is Noodling legal in MD?



## Okie (Jun 19, 2006)

After much arguement from my 14 year old son who is an avid hunter and fisherman, we have rehomed ourselves in Maryland. But, only on the promise that I work diligently to find out the legal means of taking catfish (ie.Is noodling Legal in Maryland). 
This is his favorite pastime. Well, maybe equalled only by deer hunting. And everyone we have tried to talk to has absolutely no idea what we are talking about.
So does anyone know if it is legal here?
Thanks,
Displaced Okies Lookin for FUN


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

what the heck is noodling a catfish??? Sounds a bit kinky to me


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

KT_UMCP said:


> what the heck is noodling a catfish??? Sounds a bit kinky to me


Bare handed catfishing, no hooks, no lines no sinkers  

Don't see why it would be illegal, but hinestly don't know.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I dont see why it'd be illegal but if this is your means of relaxing then hats off to you .I saw them doing this on the mississippi river and they are nuts....Dont you worry about coming acrossed mr snapping turtle? Try Maryland DNRC for your answer.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Okie,

To be absolutely sure, you should check w/ the park that you'll be attending. I remember when I was young, I was fishing in a regional park and was yelled at mercilessly by a ranger for being in the water. It was a hot summer day and I had both feet in the water up to about shin deep. The boat came around and chastised me because being in the water was "against regulations".

Chump


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hmmmmm*



hengstthomas said:


> I dont see why it'd be illegal but if this is your means of relaxing then hats off to you .I saw them doing this on the mississippi river and they are nuts....Dont you worry about coming acrossed mr snapping turtle? Try Maryland DNRC for your answer.


ID KEEP ONE EYE OUT FOR OUR FAMOUS COTTONMOUTH OR TWO AS WELL. GOOD LUCK AND BE CAREFUL! U GUYS ARE CRAZY


----------



## Uncle Phill (Dec 3, 2003)

I just did a quick review of the Maryland Sportfishing Guide on line and didn't see anything about noodling. But I do remember reading about in the fishing regs years ago about it being unlawful. I also remember back in the late 70s or early 80s seeing ex Prez Jimmy Carter noodling up a big cat from somewheres in Georgia. Thats crazy  .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Noodling cats is insane but looks like lots of fun. Like others have said check with the DNR guys first. I'd be more concerned with grabbing or being grabbed by a snapping turtle than grabbing a cottonmouth.. We've got some monster snappers here in Maryland that live in the same house with the cats. I've caught a few in the upper Patapsco River that could snap a broom handle in half.

This guy could ruin your day!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Is that what Noodling is?
We used to do that at Great Falls Park-MD for both catfish and Carp in the 80's, until a lighting struck the water not too far from us and gave us quite a jolt...
We never back after that


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I imagine noodling takes as special breed...not this guy I like my fingers to much to serve them up to what ever is lurking beneath a undercut bank or log . How I wouldn't mind watching the action from afar.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hey Catman*



catman said:


> Noodling cats is insane but looks like lots of fun. Like others have said check with the DNR guys first. I'd be more concerned with grabbing or being grabbed by a snapping turtle than grabbing a cottonmouth.. We've got some monster snappers here in Maryland that live in the same house with the cats. I've caught a few in the upper Patapsco River that could snap a broom handle in half.
> 
> This guy could ruin your day!


ONE WORD ......."OUCH"...... SUMS IT UP


----------



## Okie (Jun 19, 2006)

*Noodling is easy*

It's really not as aggressive as some of the articles make it sound. Most noodlers do not noodle in water over there head, although some do and it is not legal to use an air tank.

You do not stick your hand in a hole and wiggle your fingers. 

Most of the time the fish are relatively calm and do not attack anyone. They do try to find ways out of the hole besides by your hand. So if there is an opening besides the one you are blocking then you need a friend to help you block that exit. 
You can generally feel the fish without upsetting it too much. When you find the mouth they generally do not just latch on like you are a food source. You have to work to get your hand in the mouth. This is where some of the danger comes in. They have teeth like sandpaper and can cause some pretty nasty scrapes if they start fighting to get away. They are not trying to eat you 

Ever hear the expression it's just as afraid of you as you are of it? 

When you pull the fish from the hole you want to pull it in close to your body like an underwater hug and that generally will keep it more calm than if you just jerk it up out of the water. From there you can put it on a stringer and go in for the next one.

There are some exceptions of course.

Blue Cats are vicious but you can't keep them anyway (at least its not legal to noodle them in Oklahoma)

If you are noodling under a brushpile it is possible to run into a beaver. I have heard it said that they can be vicious also, but everyone I know firsthand that has been in that situation said that the beaver just got away quick. 
There are also snakes to deal with, however snakes, including cottonmouths do not live underwater and most of the time will not be found in a hole or under a rock that is completely submerged.

No one that I know has ever encountered a turtle either, while noodling completely submerged holes.

My son has been going with his granddad and his uncles since he was little. 
He noodled his first large cat by himself when he was about 11. It wieghed in at 34 lbs. Smaller ones before that. The biggest one he has caught by himself was 40 lbs.
He competes in tournaments and really enjoys it.
If we can find out if it's legal here, he is offering an open invite to anyone who would like to try it

Thanks for all of the info and comments


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks for the lesson on noodling cats, OKIE. As i am sure you and your son enjoy noodling very much, I myself prefer to have a rod in my hands. For the time being I'll just have to stick to my cup-o-noodles.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Looks adventurous but is it angling?


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

i have heard of people noodling on the james river in va. i cant think it would be too good in md because we really don't have a big population of giant catfish like they do down there.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Many big cats near the wilson bridge


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Scaredy Cat*

Yeaaaa. Im not getting in the water to stick my hand in a hole. But....I will watch from the shore. Actually, I think it would be very interesting. Your son going anytime soon?


----------

